# Best fly reels



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Look at the resale value. Tibors hold their value and will work forever.


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

Jason M said:


> Look at the resale value. Tibors hold their value and will work forever.


Good point but I'm not really interested in the resale... don't plan on ever selling them but I have been leaning toward Tibor for quite some time


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Tibor for sure


----------



## VAFlyordie (May 7, 2021)

Don’t have Tibors but many I know do and love them. I have lots of Orvis gear and the reels including Mirage are sometimes perfect and other times not quite right. Have found that with a lot of their gear. Just an observation.


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

Orvis was started for trout, tibor was started for tarpon.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Tibor.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Buy a tibor, in a favorite color, put a favorite fish on the side of it, and then name it whatever the f you want (<=25 characters)…then if for some reason you just need a mirage after that, you’ll get most of your $ back out (flip the name plate around). You won’t do that going the other way and there is a reason for that.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Hot take: Mirages are really great. But I agree if buying new then get a Tibor. But its hard to find a better value than a half priced used mirage. Specially in the 8wt size.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

If you truly want the best reels you can buy for tarpon fishing then I'd put three at the top.
1. Mako
2. Abel and Tibor


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

Surffshr said:


> Buy a tibor, in a favorite color, put a favorite fish on the side of it, and then name it whatever the f you want (<=25 characters)…then if for some reason you just need a mirage after that, you’ll get most of your $ back out (flip the name plate around). You won’t do that going the other way and there is a reason for that.


Do the nameplates flip around? I tried that on a Riptide, no go, it's not flat.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Tibor for sure is hard to beat… others Abel, nautilus silver king


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a Nautilus silver King and a Tibor for my 12 Wt's and a NVG and Everglades for my 8Wt's.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

TeeBoar.


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

K3anderson said:


> I have a Nautilus silver King and a Tibor for my 12 Wt's and a NVG and Everglades for my 8Wt's.


 which one do you like better?


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

grass bass said:


> Do the nameplates flip around? I tried that on a Riptide, no go, it's not flat.


They come flat and then form to the reel with a little help. I’ve had more than one used tibor with something on the back of the plate (but nothing interesting enough to keep).


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

OliverBrewton said:


> which one do you like better?


I like them both. The Nautilus is lighter in both cases obviously, but, Tibor is just iconic and like having it in my hands. Is either better? Probably not. Tibor is simply cool.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I’ve never fished an Orvis reel so I can’t give an honest opinion on them. I do have several Tibors and like all of them.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

Definitely tibor over a mirage. The nautilus and hardy reels are worth a look too. Had bad luck with 2 hatch reels so those will never be on my rods again.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

That drag on a Tibor just sounds like music.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

BrownDog said:


> That drag on a Tibor just sounds like music.


Truth! I have a Bauer Rogue that has functioned flawlessly but it’s silent on the retrieve. I love hearing the Tibor buzz on a big fish


----------



## Maliberti (Apr 25, 2021)

Shilton Reels SL series
They have a bullet proof drag and can handle the harsh salt water environment day in and day out.
Don't own any but had a chance to use them on a trip and loved them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m about to round out my Tibor collection so I am biased and will have to say Tibor.
I also have an Abel No.2 and 3Tand or three that have been amazing for chineeze reels.


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m about to round out my Tibor collection so I am biased and will have to say Tibor.
> I also have an Abel No.2 and 3Tand or three that have been amazing for chineeze reels.


Think I’m going to go for Tibor was wondering if I should go with the Everglades or riptide for my 8wt will be used primarily for redfish but might use in the keys for bones and maybe permit (haven’t caught any yet but plan on it next summer). I only have 3 fly rods 2 8wts and a 12wt just wondering if a permit can spool an 8wt reel or should I upgrade


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

OliverBrewton said:


> Think I’m going to go for Tibor was wondering if I should go with the Everglades or riptide for my 8wt will be used primarily for redfish but might use in the keys for bones and maybe permit (haven’t caught any yet but plan on it next summer). I only have 3 fly rods 2 8wts and a 12wt just wondering if a permit can spool an 8wt reel or should I upgrade


Everglades


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

Everglades for an 8. If you feel the need for more backing, go gel spun on one of them.

Tibors are heavy and bumping to a Rip may not suit you but there’s only one way to find out. You can always return it unfished. Might also be a good time to think about selling one 8 and getting a 9 or 10 before buying 2 Everglades.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Everglades for an 8 and even a 9. Riptide is a great 9-10wt reel


----------



## Skinnee (Oct 5, 2021)

OliverBrewton said:


> Been looking at purchasing new fly reels for my 8wt and 12wt. Have a lot of time to prepare for poon season. Im trying to decide between Tibor or Orvis's Mirage and was wondering if y'all knew which had the smoothest drag and overall best quality. If you know any other company that rival these feel free to lmk.


Tibor 100%


----------



## exit (Aug 22, 2017)

OK, I will jump in on the Tibor side of things as well. I had a previous generation of the Mirage, the SL series. It is a very nice reel with a great drag. Orvis doesn't build or source junk. I used it for several years and sold it with a rod. My opinion is that it was/is as good as any other sealed drag reel in its price range but I haven't played with the new series. That said I don't think that you would ever regret buying a Tibor or Abel reel cork drag reel. They are special. I have dunked and dropped overboard several Tibors and as long as the drag plate engages the cork disk with any ready to fish drag set very little saltwater intrusion occurs and is easily handled with a freshwater wash down and inspection if you are worried. The Tibor grease keeps the cork essentially waterproof and everything else inside is repairable/replaceable by the owner. I have a small tupperware tub that is about the size of a trout fly box with everything I need in it to fix any Tibor reel including the Pates, Everglade, Riptide, and Gulfstream though I have never used it to ever fix a "broken" reel on a trip. They are truly darn near bullet proof and for me the ability to service it on my own brings peace of mind into the equation. I have no doubt the Signature series reels are great as well. Personally, I think the aesthetics of the new Backcountry isn't all that great but I wouldn't hesitate to buy one.


----------



## vaninkc (May 7, 2017)

Tibor’s are nice. I have a couple of them as well as the Nautilus Silver Kings. Like them both. The drag sounds better on the Tibor when line is ripping out but I also luv the SilverKings! Tough call for me to say which one, mostly personal as both are solid!! I will say I recently send in my Tibor as it locked up on me while I was in South Andros but the good news is the their customer Sevice was excellent and fast!! Good luck!


----------



## Mike D (Jul 5, 2021)

OliverBrewton said:


> Been looking at purchasing new fly reels for my 8wt and 12wt. Have a lot of time to prepare for poon season. Im trying to decide between Tibor or Orvis's Mirage and was wondering if y'all knew which had the smoothest drag and overall best quality. If you know any other company that rival these feel free to lmk.


You may be interested in a VanStall Cvex 9-12 two cassettes does it all for what you are looking for.


----------



## Tceva (Jul 28, 2021)

2 cents on Nautilus. Great value and super drag.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Tibor is great. Nautilus Silver King if you want light weight with good drag. Hatch if you need to run over it with your truck.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Shakespeare!!💪🏻💪🏻


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

I love my Abels (Super 8 and SDS 7/8) for everyday work but when it comes time for heavy lifting I turn to my Seigler. 

They have 35lbs of incredibly smooth drag and while they do not have a clicker the sound the drag makes as its ripping out is like a high performance engine. The lever drag system is super convenient for not having to worry about resetting your drag each time you need to strip out line. 

Wes and everyone at Seigler are also very friendly and ready to help. Although, they do rolling upgrades so small changes are made regularly so I would buy direct from them that way you know you are getting the newest edition unless the shop you buy from does volume. 

I know a number of people with Tibors and they love them so cannot go wrong there.


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Second the sound of a Tibor drag... You just can't beat that sound 🤪


----------



## exit (Aug 22, 2017)

Reels are important for sure but we become connected to certain workings of mechanical things be they a Tibor, Abel, or Seigler or whatever. Clicks, knocks, and the sing of a certain drag makes all this more fun for all of us. So many great choices today. The Indian and the arrow (rod) are far more important than the reel for hooking a fish but dang they are a cool part of the package in landing that fish. I agree with Vincent, landing a nice fish after hearing the sing of a Tibor brings a smile, right?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> Shakespeare!!💪🏻💪🏻


He could just bring a dozen old Pfleuger Medalists and toss them after each fish melts them down?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> If you truly want the best reels you can buy for tarpon fishing then I'd put three at the top.
> 1. Mako
> 2. Abel and Tibor


^^^this, in that order
Mako and either Abel or Tibor.


----------



## Flyest Mom (May 6, 2021)

Miles813 said:


> I love my Abels (Super 8 and SDS 7/8) for everyday work but when it comes time for heavy lifting I turn to my Seigler.
> 
> They have 35lbs of incredibly smooth drag and while they do not have a clicker the sound the drag makes as its ripping out is like a high performance engine. The lever drag system is super convenient for not having to worry about resetting your drag each time you need to strip out line.
> 
> ...


Seigler can add a clicker now!! It sounds amazing!!!


----------



## jimmythehook (Jan 6, 2022)

OliverBrewton said:


> Been looking at purchasing new fly reels for my 8wt and 12wt. Have a lot of time to prepare for poon season. Im trying to decide between Tibor or Orvis's Mirage and was wondering if y'all knew which had the smoothest drag and overall best quality. If you know any other company that rival these feel free to lmk.


If you fish for big tarpon, I'd recommend Mako 9550/9600's , Abel SDS 11/12's, or Nautilus CCF-X2 Silver King/GTX. 
On the 8 WT, if set on a Tibor, recommend Tibor Signature Series 7/8. The reel handles on Signature Series reels don't slide back and forth when you're casting and makes a clicking sound (feels like reel is loose in reel seat on original Tibor reels & have several).


----------



## ikankecil (12 mo ago)

My tarpon days are behind me but for an 8wt I've been really happy with the Galvan "Grip" series reels. I've owned Charlton/Tibor/Abel/Hatch/Nautilus/Etc and for a bonefish reel, the Grip-8 is as nice as any I've owned or used.


----------

